# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Post gone to moderation a week ago

## anvoice

Hi, not sure if this is the place to post this, but my post in general discussion has gone to moderation I believe about a week ago and is still invisible. Is this normal? If it is, hopefully it's for the first post only? Otherwise I don't see myself using this forum unfortunately.

----------


## Bikeracer2020

Have a look now

----------


## anvoice

Yes, it appeared. Thank you!

----------


## theboys

I am in the same situation. Also I wonder if I should have posted it in the 3D Services Available / Needed board.

----------


## Bikeracer2020

You should be able to see it now

----------

